
Netflix Eats Up 15% of Internet Downstream Traffic Worldwide - sharjeelsayed
https://variety.com/2018/digital/news/netflix-15-percent-internet-bandwidth-worldwide-study-1202963207/
======
mikestew
I dunno, what else are most people going to spend bandwidth on? The occasional
short video on Facebook, some gaming that is more concerned about latency than
shoving bits down the wire, and some web surfing of pages that are agreed to
be hefty these days but nowhere near the weight of video.

And, frankly, I dunno what else even I use the bandwidth for. It's not like
I'm dragging down multi-gigabyte updates every single day. I rarely do
torrents anymore. 4GB of Xcode here, a few GB for some OS updates there, Forza
Horizon 4 was 50GB yesterday. But day-in-day-out, it's not the frequent-but-
small blips from the IoT crap lying around the house, the refreshing of a web
page, or however many 10s of Kbps an online game needs, it's an hour or two of
video streaming every night.

